# Leukine study for Crohn's



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

http://www.winthrop.org/newsroom/publicati..._2003/page4.cfmThey are also doing a study for IBS-D.


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

[quote name='IBfree2beme' post='678799' date='Jul 2 2007, 08:33 PM']http://www.winthrop.org/newsroom/publicati..._2003/page4.cfm


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

how dumb of me... This was from 2003...







Sorry


----------

